# Уважаемые доктора, стоит ли делать УЗИ -диагностику позвоночника?



## 7LIVES (28 Окт 2008)

Уважаемы доктора!aiwan
Мне интересно ваше мнение-стоит ли делать УЗИ -диагностику позвоночника?
И является ли она альтернативой чему либо из МРТ,РГ?
Спасибо за ответы!aiwan


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (28 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Уважаемые доктора*



7LIVES написал(а):


> Уважаемы доктора!aiwan
> Мне интересно ваше мнение-стоит ли делать УЗИ -диагностику позвоночника?
> И является ли она альтернативой чему либо из МРТ,РГ?


Поразительно, 3 сек. назад ответил на аналогичный вопрос.
Дополню. Узи не является альтернативой МРТ, так как не является стандартом диагностики заболеваний позвоночника.


----------



## Доктор Капышев (28 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Уважаемые доктора*

Хотя с другой стороны никаких последствий для организма в отличии от рентгена не вызывает. Выбор за вами. МРТ тоже имеет процент недостоверности но намного меньший чем УЗИ


----------



## 7LIVES (28 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Уважаемые доктора*

а что значит стандарт диагностики?
и почему УЗИ не является стандартом диагностики?


----------



## Доктор Капышев (28 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Уважаемые доктора*

В любой отрасли в любой профессии есть свои стандарты.
Стандарт это компромисс между наименьшим вредом организму и максимально полная и достоверная информация о органе.
Например наиболее информативно было бы разрезать человека и посмотреть есть язва желудка или нет. Но почему то этого не делают, странно  ведь 100% диагностика. Тоже самое в отношении других исследований.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (28 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Уважаемые доктора*

Все таки дополню. Понятие "стандарт" обязательно включает - научно обоснованное и рекомендованное мировой наукой к применению. МРТ называют "золотым стандартом". В принципе МРТ рентгена нет.


----------



## doclega (6 Апр 2012)

Как впрочем  до конца не доказано что магнитное и УЗИ излучение является абсолюстно безвредным...


----------



## ~Наталья~ (1 Окт 2013)

УЗИ диска покажет повреждения фиброзного кольца?


----------



## линуксоид (1 Окт 2013)

Риторический вопрос.Покажет .Только УВИДЕТЬ будет невозможно.Для этого есть другие  методы обследования. МРТ например.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (1 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Риторический вопрос.Покажет .Только УВИДЕТЬ будет невозможно.Для этого есть другие методы обследования. МРТ например.


Линуксоид, на МРТ этого не видать. Сколько снимков поглядела на форуме, с боковой проекции позвоночника видно выпуклость диска, а на поперечном разрезе диска не видать никаких трещинок.
А, может, не в каждом случае протрузия (про грыжу-то уж не говорю) истинная, может она вызвана спазмом жёлтой связки, и, следовательно, типо, ложная? И отсюда вывод: трещин нет на этом диске с ложной протрузией, и быть не может, диски притянуты друг к другу жёлтой связкой. Ну, это мои обывательские рассуждения.
Потому про УЗИ подумала, как о способе безвредном, в отличии от дискографии.


----------



## линуксоид (1 Окт 2013)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Линуксоид, на МРТ этого не видать. Сколько снимков поглядела на форуме, с боковой проекции позвоночника видно выпуклость диска, а на поперечном разрезе диска не видать никаких трещинок.
> А, может, не в каждом случае протрузия (про грыжу-то уж не говорю) истинная, может она вызвана спазмом жёлтой связки, и, следовательно, типо, ложная? И отсюда вывод: трещин нет на этом диске с ложной протрузией, и быть не может, диски притянуты друг к другу жёлтой связкой. Ну, это мои обывательские рассуждения.
> Потому про УЗИ подумала, как о способе безвредном, в отличии от дискографии.


 
Видите ли ,каждый метод обследования нацелен на опредиленную информативность .Например ,МРТ хорошо детализирует ткани богатые водой , КТ  плотные структуры (кости) и тд. Причем    методы дополняют друг друга  создавая полную картину происходящего.Фиброзное кольцо диска это структура  заполненная водой на 70% + довольно мелкая по размеру.При этом  однородно заполненная матриксом.Что бы увидеть погрешности в этом матриксе метод должен 
1) иметь большую разрешающую способность
2) Тонко воспринимать разницу плотностей соседних участков.
Именно МРТ позволяет это сделать наиболее информативно.Это его преимущество ,  чего не скажешь для УЗИ.
На самом деле это довольно упрощенный вариант обьяснения ,но он довольно четко описывает почему для изучения морфологии межпозвоночного диска (ПС) МРТ наиболее информативен.Был рад помочь.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (1 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Что бы увидеть погрешности в этом матриксе метод должен
> 1) иметь большую разрешающую способность
> 2) Тонко воспринимать разницу плотностей соседних участков.


Линуксоид, спасибо за такое замечательно объяснение!
Очень познавательно! 
Я заметила ещё, что на МРТ с напряжённостью 1 Тесла не делают снимки "конского хвоста", а на апапрате 1,5 Тесла - делают. Думаю, может, на аппарате в 3 Тесла будет видно и фиброзные кольца исследуемых (а именно пояничных L5/S1 и L4/L5 дисков)? Аппарат в 3 Тесла имеет ведь б*о*льшую разрешающую способность?
Хм-м...это я соображаю...ошибаюсь, поди-ко?
Я к себе в Word скопировала Ваше объяснение!


----------



## линуксоид (1 Окт 2013)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Линуксоид, спасибо за такое замечательно объяснение!
> Очень познавательно!
> Я заметила ещё, что на МРТ с напряжённостью 1 Тесла не делают снимки "конского хвоста", а на апапрате 1,5 Тесла - делают. Думаю, может, на аппарате в 3 Тесла будет видно и фиброзные кольца исследуемых (а именно пояничных L5/S1 и L4/L5 дисков)? Аппарат в 3 Тесла имеет ведь б*о*льшую разрешающую способность?
> Хм-м...это я соображаю...ошибаюсь, поди-ко?
> Я к себе в Word скопировала Ваше объяснение!


 
Конечно.За счет того что Тесла 3 генерирует магнитное поле в два раза большей мощности чем Тесла 1,5.Поэтому он получает ЭНЕРГИИ которая отражается от тканей В ДВА РАЗА больше.Это и определяет его большую информативность ,ведь это аппарат следующего поколения МРТ..Даст ли это возможность увидеть фиброзные кольца подробно ,надо узнавать у профильного врача))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (1 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> За счет того что Тесла 3 генерирует магнитное поле в два раза большей мощности чем Тесла 1,5.Поэтому он получает ЭНЕРГИИ которая отражается от тканей В ДВА РАЗА больше.


Здорово! Я заинтересована, Линуксоид, хочу поглядеть снимки в 3Тесла! Погуглю, найду, интересненько - какие там ракурсы? Меня интересует поясничный отдел.
Ещё раз благодарю за информативные сообщения!


----------



## линуксоид (1 Окт 2013)




----------

